# A2 Fat in Males



## Lodge (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys, i have this stubborn fat in the hips which doesn't go away even if i diet well and train/cardio it never goes. Why are the A2 receptors nearly impossible to burn? Heard good stuff about Lipoderm, but how long would you see results from that with a good diet obviously?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 29, 2011)

Assuming this isn't a spam ad for whatever that product is, you would need to post both your current diet including macronutrient breakdowns and your current training before we'd be able to help you.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 29, 2011)

A good topical with clen, even the primordial dermatherm would be a good option, add 40-50 mcgs of clen for each application.  That to me would be good for spot reduction assuming your diet and training are in order.


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, alpha2 activity is increased with insulin - this would be an excellent opportunity to try one of the protocols outlined in "Daredevils", perhaps with yohimbine and a keto diet.


----------



## Lodge (Mar 30, 2011)

Keto diet is a great way to lose muscle, i actually have a quick metabolism but that makes no difference to alpha fat only beta, it's a pain but i might try Yohimburn not Yohimbine because of aniexty.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never lost muscle on a keto diet. I don't know what you're doing when you diet keto, but you must have run too strong of a deficit. How many calories do you maintain on, and what calories and macros did you run while keto? And how were you training at that time - you should know by now that your train differently on keto than off. Yohimburn is a product name. I don't know what's in it. I'd avoid yohimbine based products anywhere near an insulin response though - take it fasted if you're not doing a keto diet or bye-bye benefit; yohimbine is insulinimic.


----------

